# Balsamic Berries and Almonds



## aburke78 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a very simple, yet elegant and healthy dessert that most people wouldn't even know that these ingredients match well together.  


*Ingredients
*

1-2 cups fresh berries
4 tsp balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup slivered almonds

*Instructions*

Very easy everyone:  

Wash and slice fresh berries (if needed).

Evenly separate the berries between two small bowls.

Pour 2 tsp of balsamic vinegar over each serving.
Top with slivered almonds.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 2, 2011)

I think a good balsamic reduction, finished with a tiny bit of honey would make it even better. . .but heck, a good balsamic redux is good on practically anything from pork to vanilla ice cream.


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great point, this simple recipe allows for great creativity and expansion!


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wanted to throw this in there too, even maybe finish off a Roast Duck with this


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 2, 2011)

I make this same thing with just a little honey added to it. I've also thrown in some feta or blue cheese crumbles.


----------



## aburke78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great idea purple!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks. It's amazing how something so simple can taste so good. Add a side of cucumber spears and a glass of iced herbal tea and it makes a super good lunch. Also, my husband thought I was crazy for making it and wouldn't try it (a rare thing for him) so it's vindicating seeing someone else post it!


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds gorgeous. Yes it's surprising the ingredients that work well together that you just wouldn't expect.


----------

